# Civil Service Notice to Appear



## 02136colonel (Jul 21, 2018)

Did anyone else who is registered for the 2019 Police exam not receive a notice to appear yesterday? The Civil Service website said that notices would be delivered by 3/8. Just want to make sure that it's not an issue just with my registration, as opposed to a more widespread delay. I know some people got them yesterday.


----------



## gb1611 (Jun 16, 2018)

Many guys I know got their emails yesterday, I did not. Ironically months ago I felt something was off and I was unsure if my payment was received, mainly because I couldn't get a bank statement fare enough back to check quickly. So I emailed the civil service Hr, and they responded "yes you are all set". 
Even after my reassurance I still did not get an email. Do as I did. Dig back into your deleted emails and get the confirmation email you got seconds after you made your payment. Check the numbers on that, then email that address with your registration numbers and say you didn't get a test location. 
I have not received a response from my email, but I think they are closed on weekends.
P.s. I am very glad to see someone else in my boat


----------



## Bloodhound (May 20, 2010)

It is not unusual. Sometimes their emails get split into a couple of batches even when they say they've gone out.


----------



## 02136colonel (Jul 21, 2018)

Ok thanks that’s pretty much what I assumed, just wanted to make sure. I kept the confirmation email, so I’ll get in touch with CS on Monday if I don’t get the notice to appear by then. Thanks for the info.


----------



## NG1992 (Jun 18, 2015)

I had this same problem on Friday and called them this morning and got it straightened out. They were backed up on the phone so expect a little bit of a wait if you plan to call. Either way, I got mine this morning after getting in touch.


----------



## Plearlat (Oct 8, 2018)

02136colonel said:


> Did anyone else who is registered for the 2019 Police exam not receive a notice to appear yesterday? The Civil Service website said that notices would be delivered by 3/8. Just want to make sure that it's not an issue just with my registration, as opposed to a more widespread delay. I know some people got them yesterday.


They state that you check for the email on your spam folder . I was in panic at first when I didn't see the email, until I went back and read the information


----------

